# Monsterguts Wiper Motor wiring help needed



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi I am at the last stage of my cauldron creep and I am stuck with the wiper motor wiring. I had never wire something like this. I had seen the link on their website indicating how to achieve high speed or low speed but where does my ground and hot wire go? Also do I need to use a jumper to achieve the high or the low? Could someone please tell me how to connect it to the ATX power supply? I already have the ATX power done supply with binding post connections. It is working great as the 5 rpm motor from AllElectronics is already connected.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Scary Terry says those motors are much like the Saturn motors so according to his site I'm guessing they wire pretty much the same?:









Or read the whole wiper motor story here:
http://www.scary-terry.com/wipmtr/wipmtr.htm


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes this is the same diagram that MonsterGuts have on their site but I still don't understand it. Do I need to connect four cables to the motor? I had only dealt beforfe with a ground and hot, not 4 wires. If so how would the other two wires coming out of the motor connect to the power supply? I have a 12 volt, 5 3.3 and ground connection on my power supply.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

So I am assuming Ground on motor to Ground on Power supply of course . Then either low or high speed wire together with the hot on the motor to 12 volts on power supply?


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Only 2 wires, one to the high or low speed and one to ground.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Ground to Ground and then +12V to either Low or High speed depending on the effect you are trying to achieve.

If +12v to Low Speed is still too fast then try +5V to High Speed or even +5V to Low Speed but be aware that the torque produced drops significantly with using +5V instead of +12V (one of my motors was stalling with +5V and the load on it). 

Better to get yourself a cheap PWM DC motor controller off eBay for $9 to set the speed exactly as you want it if you are having trouble getting the speed right.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you both for your help. I was just posting back to let you know after seeing smoke come off my brain the light finally turned on and its finally hooked up! I appreciate your help! I will check that controlller on ebay. Sounds like the way to go.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DC-12V-2...cessories_Remote_Controls&hash=item1e65c4d6b6

$8.99 AU. - that's probably about us$50 these days.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

I tried plugging it on the 5 volts socket as it is way too fast even with the slow speed wiring connection but the motor only moves about an inch and then stops


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Looks as if you will have to get a pwm controller.

I made an oops when I teased about the au$ versus us$ - it slumped today and still heading down! sigh.

Still at least our exports will go up.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

I would also need to reverse the motor as the arm connections are getting loose. I was looking at the MonsterGuts pacemaker. Had u tried one of these?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Nope - afraid not. If you want this level of control then the Pacemaker is a good option.

Re the arm getting loose, try superglue or Loctite Threadlock


----------

